# Golf Dating - Has anyone Ever?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever golf dated. I heard on Paul Harvey a couple weeks ago. Talking about singles going to the golf course and hooking-up. I never tried and, but willing to try going to one of golf dating day. If anyone has any more information about this please reply? How would that be to hook-up on a golf course?


----------

